# roman nosed?



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

No.

Google equine roman nose for examples.


----------



## lilruffian (Jun 28, 2010)

Do you have pictures of him without the winter fuzzies?


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

I would say probably not, but it's impossible to tell for certain without having better pictures of his head. They need to be directly from the side profile, not an angle.


----------



## hydnschultz (Jan 7, 2013)

I would not call that Roman Nosed the face is short and not rounded at the end. most Roman noses are long and are not straight the bow outward down to the nose.


----------



## horsecrazygirl13 (Jul 16, 2012)

Ok I found a picture that shows his nose from the side(finally).


----------



## jumanji321 (Dec 1, 2010)

He doesn't look to have a roman nose but it's difficult with all the winter hair. I do think that you worry over his conformation a bit too much. Let him grow up some more and then come back and see if the answers you have received change.


----------



## horsecrazygirl13 (Jul 16, 2012)

jumanji321 said:


> He doesn't look to have a roman nose but it's difficult with all the winter hair. I do think that you worry over his conformation a bit too much. Let him grow up some more and then come back and see if the answers you have received change.


 Good Idea.


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

He is freaking cute!


----------

